# My apartment



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

So I moved into my new, new to me, apartment on Saturday. I came home from work yesterday to see a work order on my table. They have to pull the vanity to do some patching. I guess it was leaking into the lower apartment. Wonder if I can sell them a repipe


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did the maint. man make the repair?.... or did the aptartment complex hire a licensed plumbing contractor to do the work?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You moved into a place with poly pipe?? Oh no , hold on tight.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You moved into a place with poly pipe?? Oh no , hold on tight.


Bah! There's millions of houses out there with that stuff in them. It mostly holds up pretty well, considering how badly much of it was installed.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You are correct however I would not roll the dice if it were me.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nope. The maintenance man fixed it. I had to live with my parents for the past 3 years to help my mom out with my dad. His health is real bad and he was near death like 3 times. I've had enough living there and wanted out and it could've been water piped with straws and I wouldn't have cared.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Nope. The maintenance man fixed it. I had to live with my parents for the past 3 years to help my mom out with my dad. His health is real bad and he was near death like 3 times. I've had enough living there and wanted out and it could've been water piped with straws and I wouldn't have cared.


Did you provide an ISO as a guide?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Did you provide an ISO as a guide?


Nah. I figured he was confused enough trying to figure out the crimpers.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I woulda been like "hey man, your crimping them backwards. You gotta put the tapered end facing the fittings or they'll blow off and flood the place!"

:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> I woulda been like "hey man, your crimping them backwards. You gotta put the tapered end facing the fittings or they'll blow off and flood the place!"
> 
> :laughing:


 






I would've asked him when was the last time he had his 'no-go' gauge calibrated.....and after his look of......:blink:....I would proceed to tell him that each crimped joint is required to be checked with a 'no-go' tool per mfg. instructions.......:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> Nah. I figured he was confused enough trying to figure out the crimpers.


 lmao. 
I've fixed many of emergancy brakes cause of poly and fittings


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> lmao.
> I've fixed many of emergancy brakes cause of poly and fittings


en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_brake

Aren't most cable actuated?
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

